# Guys, its NOT getting better, and he's getting neurotic!?!?!? I FEEL SO BAD!



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

He still has HIVES... no more swelling or redness in his face, which is GREAT... BEEN treating him with benadryl since 8pm last night, when i noticed his break out. its been 14 hrs, and still, there are so many bumps. he hasnt eaten or drank anything, and WONT lay on the couch anymore, (WHICH IS HIS FAVORITE PLACE TO LAY) he's been running from room to room, which isnt like him at ALL. So i vacuumed in and around the couch and floor thinking something was bugging him, he didnt and WONT come to it right now, he is laying on the rug... WHAT DO I DO??!?!?!? Im not a rush to the vet kinda person, esp since they shot him with steroids and told me to give him benadryl LAST time for 250 dollars of their service, so im TRYING to avoid that.... here are some pics of his breakout...


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Well if the benedryl isn't helping I don't see you having too many over choices... I would keep up with it today n get him in to the vet tomorrow. As long as it isn't a weekend or emergency visit it shouldn't break te bank especially if ur vet knows what happened and worked last time. I am curious as to what sparked the outbreak...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You can let it run it's course and he should look better tonight or go get him a steroid shot. I keep oral steroids around for reasons like this but I would continue to treat with the benadryl and let his body fight the reaction. As long as he can breath he is fine just give it another 12 hours IMO I would not rush to the vet. If he has a few spots that really itch go get some hydrocortisone 10 cream and apply it to the really itchy spots. If you have not already bathe him with dawn dish soap in case it was a contact allergy that could still be causing the reaction and was all his bedding twice in the washer with hot water. That is about as much as you can do right now.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

OMG! The poor thing. I have never seen a reaction on a dog like that. If it were me I would have taken my dog to the Emergency vet this morning. I understand the $$$ situation but if he is acting funny and not eating I would think another trip to the vet is a must. JMHO  I would also do the dawn dish soap bath as PK suggested.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have seen them that bad before and really no reason to rush to the vet, not eating is partly from the benadryl and not feeling well. Nothing the vet will do but charge a ton of money for a steroid shot that will still take hours to take effect and may or may not help. Kaos use to get reactions this bad all the time from ants and after the 2 nd trip and 300 dollars later I learn not to get excited unless he couldn't breath.


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

sounds good lisa.. it was clearing up today, to the point of not one bump, then came back a little on his neck. a few mins ago, just a few bumps.... not worried as much, he is fighting it off... it looks like it had to get worse before it got better. now its leveling out, but like i said a few bumps returned, not as bad or as big as the pics in this thread. ill give it some time. where do u get oral steroids from? in case it has to come to that. and blue, i went to a emergency vet last time for them to tell me to give him benadryl and a shot of roids', which didnt help much. spent 250 on the shot and visit, dont want it to come to that again if i dont have to... and i bathed him in dawn, thx guys. he just took his dose of benadryl a few mins ago too... *crosses fingers*


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I agree with Lisa, and did you wash his bedding as she suggested? I'd wash it daily use a non perfumey detergent maybe a baby detergent if you can least for a few days and watch where he goes get a note pad and jot down his actions, where abouts during the times your with him, like where he is laying, what he is sticking his nose into, you may be able to pin point when and where this starts and the reason. Reactions/ Hives are so iffy sometimes they can get them back to back or just once and never come back again and you never knew the cause.
Though not dog related my oldest daughter use to break out in hives every spring out of the blue it started when she was 3 and doctors could not tell me why 4 years in a row then just like that stopped never had a reaction since and shes 23 weird.
Animals can be the same .... I'd look for something natural to boost his immune system as well, like Echinacea in a non alcohol tincture from a health store along with a non alcohol Milk Thistle tincture same place that helps with liver function to clear garbage out of the body just a thought ....

Also wanted to add after the dawn bath you might want to soak him in an oatmeal bath to sooth the itching and dry skin he may have ... or deep condition him with a good oatmeal conditioner ....


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

I actually bathed him yesterday in the dawn, FOLLOWED by an oatmeal and aloe shampoo thats all natural. and as we speak, i ran a load of laundry for his and MY bedding, since, he also sleeps with me, (but he refused last night) i was so sad LOL..... thanks for all your help guys, cairo means the world 2 me and i can't stand when he isnt in tip top shape, it breaks my heart.... OH and he is sleeping right now, for the first time all night. i cleaned the HELL out of my apt last night, not knowing what it was.. I FEEL lke it was a bug bite, possibly spider, because i found a bump on him that was raised, like how we get them, and it didnt look like a hive. It even had the eye, like a pimple or a bug bite. WEIRD..... maybe thats what caused it, because he was definitely home when it started. i came home from work to a softball over his eye, which, as u see in the pics, cleared up with the FIRST dose of benadryl.  i think things are looking up, however i cant wait til his appetite comes back!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I would call your regular vet and tell him your dog has been breaking out in hives and you are trying to figure out what the cause is and in the mean time if he can give you some oral steroids. It is worth a try and some vets might do it without a vet visit if you just call. Phone calls are always free and can save money and time.


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

definitely. i will do that, that would be good!


----------



## Boogieman (May 27, 2011)

If you're not giving the proper dosage (enough) of benadryl it won't work at all. 1mg per pound is the dosage. Don't be afraid of overdosing the dog it would take a ton to do it. Check the mg on the package and try giving some more. So a 50lb dog would get 50mg of benadryl. If you got a 40lb dog give it 50mg anyway. 

It should help that at least some.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I agree with boogie benadryl doesn't always work with dog's and sometimes need's to be given in higher dosages to have an effect on blocking the Histamine that's causing the reaction. Give the dog a little bit more than the recommended dosage every 8-12 hours. That would be 50mg as stated above. Hive's can last a few days so don't be alarmed if they go away and come back it's normal. If your dog was having a life threatening reaction (anaphylaxis) this type of reaction happens within minutes of exposure and effect's the airways your dog would have difficulty breathing and would need to be rushed to the VET asap! Your dog is not having that type of reaction it's a contact allergy that's causing the hives. What are you feeding him? What do you use to wash his bedding? Are you aware of anything he could have been bitten by? How long have these hives been going on?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

hee hee both of you did not read my posts....  got it taken care of and benadryl can be given at higher doses of up to 3mg per pound of body weight.


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

They went away for a couple hours COMPLETELY today, but they are coming back now.. on his neck and chest and a few on his legs.. SMALLER, not quarter sized this time more like little mosquito bites.. i CANT figure out what it is causing it. Im going to wait it out a couple of days before finally taking a trip to the vet, i dont know whats causing it.....


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

Sadie said:


> I agree with boogie benadryl doesn't always work with dog's and sometimes need's to be given in higher dosages to have an effect on blocking the Histamine that's causing the reaction. Give the dog a little bit more than the recommended dosage every 8-12 hours. That would be 50mg as stated above. Hive's can last a few days so don't be alarmed if they go away and come back it's normal. If your dog was having a life threatening reaction (anaphylaxis) this type of reaction happens within minutes of exposure and effect's the airways your dog would have difficulty breathing and would need to be rushed to the VET asap! Your dog is not having that type of reaction it's a contact allergy that's causing the hives. What are you feeding him? What do you use to wash his bedding? Are you aware of anything he could have been bitten by? How long have these hives been going on?


washing his bedding with a baby detergent, he started getting hives last night... today it cleared up, then n ow its coming back, smaller this time... i THINK he was bitten by a spider or bug or something, because i saw a couple bumps that DIDNT look like hives. he is ZOOMING up and down the house, not sitting still, i think its really bugging him. total, its been about maybe a day and a co uple hours.. he seems to be breathing just fine, and activity level is normal.. MORE SO NOW though, because i think he is getting annoyed. can he develop allergies to my furniture, which he GREW UP ON?!?!?! or am i taking it too far?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok not to worry if they go and come back the benadryl is doing it's job. I had an allergic reaction to a medication and it took over a month for the hives to go completely away. This was even after I stopped taking the medication. I had only taken one dose! If the hives are lingering on for a week or two I wouldn't be overly concerned unless any new symptoms develop. Just keep giving the benadryl around the clock. If you didn't recently change food/diet it's most likely just an unknown contact allergy or reaction to a bite of some sort. Most of them time even if humans the cause of hives is rarely determined. They usually will go away after a good week of benedryl. Sometimes if they continue to linger you will need a small dose of steroids like prednisone to clear it up. But don't worry it's nothing serious.


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

I JUST FOUND A DRAGON FLY IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!! KILLED IT AND THREW IT OUT!!!! COULD THAT HAVE BEEN IT? DO THEY BITE????????? I SAW IT 2 DAYS AGO BUT COULDNT KILL IT, SO ITS BEEN IN THE HOUSE THE WHOLE TIME, TIL JUST NOW.... COULD THAT HAVE BEEN IT?????? I THINK IM EXCITED, SHOULD I BE???? LOL


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Ok not to worry if they go and come back the benadryl is doing it's job. I had an allergic reaction to a medication and it took over a month for the hives to go completely away. This was even after I stopped taking the medication. I had only taken one dose! If the hives are lingering on for a week or two I wouldn't be overly concerned unless any new symptoms develop. Just keep giving the benadryl around the clock. If you didn't recently change food/diet it's most likely just an unknown contact allergy or reaction to a bite of some sort. Most of them time even if humans the cause of hives is rarely determined. They usually will go away after a good week of benedryl. Sometimes if they continue to linger you will need a small dose of steroids like prednisone to clear it up. But don't worry it's nothing serious.


OK so possibly no crazy emergency vet trip needed.. yeah, im lookin at him, and they are back.. :-( Ill give it a couple of weeks. but honestly, its taking a toll on me, cuz IM not eating because im so high strung about him being uncomfy....


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

not too sure about the dragon fly but this sounds like an acute reaction to something new like a big bite. If you washed all his bedding that should be good I do not think I have ever heard of a contact allergy causing hives that bad unless it was like an Ivy of some sort. Some bug got him is my guess, Kaos is really allergic to ants and he would have episodes like you guys is having and yes it can be scary the first few times. You are doing everything right hang in there. :hug:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Brianchris said:


> OK so possibly no crazy emergency vet trip needed.. yeah, im lookin at him, and they are back.. :-( Ill give it a couple of weeks. but honestly, its taking a toll on me, cuz IM not eating because im so high strung about him being uncomfy....


Call the vet tomorrow and see if he can give you some steroids (prednisone) to give orally so you have it on hand for things like this. If this persists till tomorrow that is what I would do.


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks Lisa, that's very comforting to hear, as always, i do appreciate your input


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I understand trust me I freaked out when I had hives for the first time LOL. I would take the benadryl they would go completely away and would come back 8 hours later when the benadryl would wear off. I was so scared I had never had anything like that before. But my doctor explained to me that hives by themselves are not dangerous uncomfortable yes they can be really itchy. But life threatening no! If your dog was having the life threatening type of reaction anaphylaxis that would have happened within minutes of exposure to the Allergenic. The dog would have had trouble breathing this is because the air ways begin to narrow and eventually close up. Those are the scary reactions that require immediate attention. Don't worry I know it looks yucky but it won't kill him. Just keep him close you can do oatmeal baths to sooth the itching and keep a close watch for any new developing symptoms. It really sucks with these things because according to medical professionals 95% of the time you will never figure out what actually caused this to begin with. My guess is your dog was bitten by something that is what I would bet on. But the good thing is he's responding to the benedryl! So you have nothing to fear.


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

Sadie said:


> I understand trust me I freaked out when I had hives for the first time LOL. I would take the benadryl they would go completely away and would come back 8 hours later when the benadryl would wear off. I was so scared I had never had anything like that before. But my doctor explained to me that hives by themselves are not dangerous uncomfortable yes they can be really itchy. But life threatening no! If your dog was having the life threatening type of reaction anaphylaxis that would have happened within minutes of exposure to the Allergenic. The dog would have had trouble breathing this is because the air ways begin to narrow and eventually close up. Those are the scary reactions that require immediate attention. Don't worry I know it looks yucky but it won't kill him. Just keep him close you can do oatmeal baths to sooth the itching and keep a close watch for any new developing symptoms. It really sucks with these things because according to medical professionals 95% of the time you will never figure out what actually caused this to begin with. My guess is your dog was bitten by something that is what I would bet on. But the good thing is he's responding to the benedryl! So you have nothing to fear.


Yeah, when i went to the emergency vet 6 months ago for this, (breakout was worse) they shot him up with steroids and told me benadryl, and then said that there was no way to figure it out because its not like they can talk to us and tell us what they did. LOL. I appreciate the comforting advice! I've never had hives, *knock on wood* so i dont know how he is feeling, but if its as uncomfortable as you say, and as he looks, i feel so bad.... :-( but thanks for the advice again. im going to call the vet for the prednisone tomorrow, but u said a couple of weeks might be fine right? should clear up by then, or sooner


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

If you want to do the steroids you can it will certainly clear it up faster. I refused to allow them to give steroids LOL. But a low dose will take care of it faster especially if the hives are persisting for more than a week. That is typically when they will administer steroids. Or if they are having a life threatening reaction in this case it's not that serious. But yeah if you feel comfortable with the steroids and can have the vet call in an RX for it I would say go ahead. Usually these type of reaction's will go away after a week or so even though the hive's are going away and coming back that is normal because of the histamine reaction to whatever bit him it takes a few days for the allergenic to leave the body thus the hives will go away when the benedryl is administered and then come back when it wears off. Because the bite venom is still circulating through the body and is causing the histamine reaction. Steroids will certainly clear it up faster though if you want it gone sooner.


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

Sadie said:


> If you want to do the steroids you can it will certainly clear it up faster. I refused to allow them to give steroids LOL. But a low dose will take care of it faster especially if the hives are persisting for more than a week. That is typically when they will administer steroids. Or if they are having a life threatening reaction in this case it's not that serious. But yeah if you feel comfortable with the steroids and can have the vet call in an RX for it I would say go ahead. Usually these type of reaction's will go away after a week or so even though the hive's are going away and coming back that is normal because of the histamine reaction to whatever bit him it takes a few days for the allergenic to leave the body thus the hives will go away when the benedryl is administered and then come back when it wears off. Because the bite venom is still circulating through the body and is causing the histamine reaction. Steroids will certainly clear it up faster though if you want it gone sooner.


Okay, great! I rather not do the steroids if i dont have to. Like you guys said, ill let his body fight it off with the benadryl.. Hey sadie, what are your credentials, just outta curiosity. you know so much and go into so much detail and technicalities. Between you and Lisa (and a few others i may have forgotten about), you guys are totally awesome!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I actually am not in the medical field. I work in corporate sales but I did work in pharmaceutical sales for quite awhile. My sister and Cousin are Rn's and My uncle is a plastic surgeon. I am absolutely fascinated with the medical field. I read a lot of medical journals and just being a mom and dealing with animals for so long I guess I have picked up quite a bit. My stepfather own's a ranch and we grew up with horses, cows, sheep, the whole nine yards. I just love animals and while I have thought about going to medical school I always did so well in sales that I never did take the step. I also have a cosmetology lic. I am really glad I could help I know it can be scary being a mom I used to freak out when my kid's would sniffle LOL. Now I am like oh it's just a little cold coming on hehehehe.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If you do get steroids make sure you use them correctly like they tell you too. You might have to give them for a week or so, you cannot just stop and start steroids they should be weaned off. Just follow the directions they give you and you're good to go


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

Ok, sounds good. OH I FORGOT TO ASK.. when will his appetite come back? he hasnt eaten since saturday.... ima little worried, and i havent changed foods, so thats not it. he is drinking a little bit.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Brianchris said:


> Ok, sounds good. OH I FORGOT TO ASK.. when will his appetite come back? he hasnt eaten since saturday.... ima little worried, and i havent changed foods, so thats not it. he is drinking a little bit.


Since he is only drinking a little bit pull up the skin on the back of his neck to check for dehydration. If the skin stays pulled up and doesn't go right back to normal he is dehydrated. I'm sure his appetite will come back once he is feeling himself again.


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Since he is only drinking a little bit pull up the skin on the back of his neck to check for dehydration. If the skin stays pulled up and doesn't go right back to normal he is dehydrated. I'm sure his appetite will come back once he is feeling himself again.


Hi Blue, his skin goes back to normal instantly, and i have been also giving him pedialyte, and he JUST ate boiled chicken, and ate around the white rice, maybe if i give that to him for a day or two, at least he will have food in his system. i just didnt do that at first because i dont want him to become a picky eater.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Brianchris said:


> Hi Blue, his skin goes back to normal instantly, and i have been also giving him pedialyte, and he JUST ate boiled chicken, and ate around the white rice, maybe if i give that to him for a day or two, at least he will have food in his system. i just didnt do that at first because i dont want him to become a picky eater.


Yeah. I get the picky eater thing but dogs do need a variety of protein sources. I was going to suggest getting a couple cans of the blue buffalo wilderness and give him that. The moisture content is high in the canned foods and then you wouldn't have to worry so much about him dehydrating. Poor pup and poor you. I would be stressed out!


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Yeah. I get the picky eater thing but dogs do need a variety of protein sources. I was going to suggest getting a couple cans of the blue buffalo wilderness and give him that. The moisture content is high in the canned foods and then you wouldn't have to worry so much about him dehydrating. Poor pup and poor you. I would be stressed out!


Oh believe me, I AM... I havent eaten since saturday either, been WORRIED SICK over him. Yeah, i will go and buy some blue buffalo right now and give him some of that. I bought merrick's the other day, maybe i can stay on that one instead of buying more canned food


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Brianchris said:


> Hi Blue, his skin goes back to normal instantly, and i have been also giving him pedialyte, and he JUST ate boiled chicken, and ate around the white rice, maybe if i give that to him for a day or two, at least he will have food in his system. i just didnt do that at first because i dont want him to become a picky eater.


Chicken and rice is a good plan for a few days you can also put some broth in the food for added water. He should be back to normal in a few days have you backed off how much benadryl you are giving? I would go to a normal dose of 1mg per pound or you can stop all together if he is looking better. That should help bring back his appetite. That much benadryl that he has been on is a lot and he has been drugged up. Have you ever taken benadryl? I just about pass out! lol


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Chicken and rice is a good plan for a few days you can also put some broth in the food for added water. He should be back to normal in a few days have you backed off how much benadryl you are giving? I would go to a normal dose of 1mg per pound or you can stop all together if he is looking better. That should help bring back his appetite. That much benadryl that he has been on is a lot and he has been drugged up. Have you ever taken benadryl? I just about pass out! lol


Yes, i have already backed off, been doing it gradually, he is down to about 1 mg/lb. he is looking ALOT better, but every so often a couple little ones appear on his neck and 5 or 6 on the back legs, NOWHERE near the pics THANK GOODNESS. And no i havent taken benadryl before. ill go pick up some organic chicken broth from the store when i have a chance.

He is resting now, comfortably it looks like, he hasnt had the zoomies since i killed that damn dragon fly yesterday evening.. WEIRD. I think he sensed its gone. but he still hasnt laid on the couch, he's pretty much to his own for the past 2 days. doesnt even wanna be pet right now, if i were to give him a human trait, i'd say he's avoiding me because he was embarrassed. Thats how he is acting LOL... ill HOPEFULLY ween him off the benadryl by tomorrow evening, it looks like its disappearing gradually.

THANKS for being so patient with me


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Benadryl knocks you out and makes you feel stoned. I can only imagine how he feels plus not feeling good from the irritation. I bet his skin hurts and he is just avoiding being petted and wanting to just be alone. Poor little guy your a good dad


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

I just saw the thread for the first time .. =/ I am very sorry about your pup hives are a scary thing .. Now him not wanting to go on the couch, have you checked the couch for bed bugs? I know that when you think bed bugs you think dirty houses and such but if you live in a highly populated area of get ANY kind of furniture from somewhere they come with it . Even when your staying at a hotel where they are unless you wash everythings it HOT HOT water or steam clean the  outta it they dont die for anything ..if you havent changed anything like detergent , food or anything like that I would really think it was a bug bite , and maybe they bit him when he was on the couch .. ? Not sayin you have bed bugs lol but wait till about three in the morning and tear that sucker apart see if there are any in there .. here is a link to what they look like and what there bites can do =[

Bed Bugs


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Brianchris said:


> Oh believe me, I AM... I havent eaten since saturday either, been WORRIED SICK over him. Yeah, i will go and buy some blue buffalo right now and give him some of that. I bought merrick's the other day, maybe i can stay on that one instead of buying more canned food


Hey what ever works at this point  If he isn't eating the rice then just give him the boiled chicken and add some broth. The chicken broth also has electrolytes in it as well. When I get nervous or upset I stop eating to LOL!


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Benadryl knocks you out and makes you feel stoned. I can only imagine how he feels plus not feeling good from the irritation. I bet his skin hurts and he is just avoiding being petted and wanting to just be alone. Poor little guy your a good dad


thanks Lisa, I like to be a good dad LOL 



IzzosMommy said:


> I just saw the thread for the first time .. =/ I am very sorry about your pup hives are a scary thing .. Now him not wanting to go on the couch, have you checked the couch for bed bugs? I know that when you think bed bugs you think dirty houses and such but if you live in a highly populated area of get ANY kind of furniture from somewhere they come with it . Even when your staying at a hotel where they are unless you wash everythings it HOT HOT water or steam clean the  outta it they dont die for anything ..if you havent changed anything like detergent , food or anything like that I would really think it was a bug bite , and maybe they bit him when he was on the couch .. ? Not sayin you have bed bugs lol but wait till about three in the morning and tear that sucker apart see if there are any in there .. here is a link to what they look like and what there bites can do =[
> 
> Bed Bugs


In a previous thread, i DID turn the couch inside out at 3am LOL.... i tore that sucker a new HOLE!!! lmao, my neighbors probably hated me because i was vacuuming his fur and loose pet hair for like an hour and a half.
No signs of bed bugs, THANK GOODNESS



Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Hey what ever works at this point  If he isn't eating the rice then just give him the boiled chicken and add some broth. The chicken broth also has electrolytes in it as well. When I get nervous or upset I stop eating to LOL!


I poured chicken broth with the boiled chicken and rice, and he ate it up, left some rice in the bowl, but ate a majority of it, i cant ask for anything more.. LOL


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Brianchris said:


> thanks Lisa, I like to be a good dad LOL


I assumed you were a man I hope I got that right! If not I am so sorry, I am always confused online as a guy by those that do not know me


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> I assumed you were a man I hope I got that right! If not I am so sorry, I am always confused online as a guy by those that do not know me


its cool, yes i am a guy LOL


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

glad they are disappearing, must have been crazy not knowing why the bumps were coming!


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

ames said:


> glad they are disappearing, must have been crazy not knowing why the bumps were coming!


ugh you dont even know!!! his bumps are all clear, for 2 days now, i did find a few mosquito bites on him though,but no hives.. thank goodness, he is eating regularly again, MORE SO actually! LOL


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY good to know he is on the mend!! It took me a long time to figure out what Kaos was allergic too when he would have flare ups. The common factor after several times were ants and that is how I figured it out.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Brianchris said:


> ugh you dont even know!!! his bumps are all clear, for 2 days now, i did find a few mosquito bites on him though,but no hives.. thank goodness, he is eating regularly again, MORE SO actually! LOL


Great news!!


----------



## Pacifico23 (Jan 3, 2010)

Just saw this thread I got possibly your savior. My pup Maggie breaks out like that 8-10 times over the year and a half she's been alive. At first I thought it was the food, but she would break out on a raw diet and wouldn break out eating Purina 1 at my moms house. Then I thought it was my laundry detergent possible.. Or something I clean with. But I came to find out it happens with her with the weather and certain foods and especially if I don't fully dry her off after a bath she will break out. 

I used to take her in for a chortisone shot everytime. But then... My doc gave me this topical spray. I swear it works everytime, within 30 minutes her hives dissipates. It's been a godsend. It's called GentaSpray Topical spray (Gentamicin sulfate with bethamethasone valerate veterinary topical spray)

Stuff works like a charm.


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

Pacifico23 said:


> Just saw this thread I got possibly your savior. My pup Maggie breaks out like that 8-10 times over the year and a half she's been alive. At first I thought it was the food, but she would break out on a raw diet and wouldn break out eating Purina 1 at my moms house. Then I thought it was my laundry detergent possible.. Or something I clean with. But I came to find out it happens with her with the weather and certain foods and especially if I don't fully dry her off after a bath she will break out.
> 
> I used to take her in for a chortisone shot everytime. But then... My doc gave me this topical spray. I swear it works everytime, within 30 minutes her hives dissipates. It's been a godsend. It's called GentaSpray Topical spray (Gentamicin sulfate with bethamethasone valerate veterinary topical spray)
> 
> Stuff works like a charm.


Is it only available through the vet, or can i buy it online or at a store? Is it a prescription spray?


----------



## Pacifico23 (Jan 3, 2010)

I am pretty sure its prescription only. But it isnt very expensive like 20 bucks tops. Ask your vet for one, Im sure he will give you a bottle or prescription. There are online dog pharmacies that sell it


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

sounds good, thanks for the heads up!:clap:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Pacifico23 said:


> Just saw this thread I got possibly your savior. My pup Maggie breaks out like that 8-10 times over the year and a half she's been alive. At first I thought it was the food, but she would break out on a raw diet and wouldn break out eating Purina 1 at my moms house. Then I thought it was my laundry detergent possible.. Or something I clean with. But I came to find out it happens with her with the weather and certain foods and especially if I don't fully dry her off after a bath she will break out.
> 
> I used to take her in for a chortisone shot everytime. But then... My doc gave me this topical spray. I swear it works everytime, within 30 minutes her hives dissipates. It's been a godsend. It's called GentaSpray Topical spray (Gentamicin sulfate with bethamethasone valerate veterinary topical spray)
> 
> Stuff works like a charm.


hummm I will have to try that next time :goodpost:


----------

